# w98 bootcd erstellen



## volker (12 Mai 2007)

hallo

weiss zufällig jemand wie ich ein bootfähige w98 cd erstelle?

aber nicht nur die diskettenversion. das wäre ja kein problem.

das soll dann in etwa so aussehen wie die normale w98 cd.

bootfähig und ich könnte dort noch diverse tools und meine imagedateien draufpacken.
habe etliche versuche mit nero gemacht. alle gescheitert.

oder ist die einzige möglichkeit eine entsprechend grosse bootfähige partition auf der hd zu erstellen und diese dann bootfähig als festplattenemulation zu brennen. das wäre allerdings eine schei...lösung.


----------



## zotos (12 Mai 2007)

So etwas(?):
http://winfuture.de/news,19305.html
http://pebuilder.de/


----------



## volker (13 Mai 2007)

ne das meine ich eigentlich nicht.
bart... kenne ich. damit baue ich mir meine xp-cds mit den servicepacks + tools

ich will einfach mit nero (oder auch anderes) eine bootfähige cd erstellen bei der ich aber die komplette grösse der cd für diverse andere sachen zur verfügung habe.
also einfach mit nero bootfähige cd erstellen und
dann einfach das in den nero rüberziehen was man sonst noch drauf haben will und fertig.

ein anderes bs wäre auch ok. wichtig ist, das diverse dos-tools laufen.
wie z.b. f-prot, driveimage, partitionsmagic, volkovcommander etc...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 Mai 2007)

Hallo,
bei XP/2k brauchst du nur eine *.BIN-Datei welche den Bootloader enthält/ist (der Name selbst ist wahrscheinlich nicht relevant)

Ob´s die für 98 auch gibt weiss ich nicht - nehme aber stark an ja.

Such mal auf den o.G. Seiten speziell danach, diese gibst du dann in Nero als Bootimage an und hast eine bootfähige CD.

Diese .bin Dateien sind mit sicherheit auch nur aus bootfähigen CD´s extrahiert worden...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 Mai 2007)

Upps, die Links gehen ja ausschließlich zu PE...

lies mal das: http://www.hardwarejournal.de/ws-boot-cd.htm

Das dürfte es wohl sein...


----------



## riesermauf (14 Mai 2007)

Vielleicht hilft dir das, da kannst unterschiedliche Tools starten usw.

Bootable CD Wizard
http://www.bcdwb.de/bcdw_d.html


----------



## Oberchefe (14 Mai 2007)

In Nero die Floppy-Emulation verwenden, Windows 98 Startdiskette als Image einlesen, dann hast Du gleich gängige CD-Rom Treiber mit drauf (die Du brauchst um auf den CD-Teil zugreifen zu können). Beim Booten ist dann der Floppy-Bereich der CD Laufwerk A:\ , ein evtl. vorhandenes Floppy-Laufwerk wird dann B:\ , der große Teil der CD bekommt wie gehabt den ersten freien Laufwerksbuchstaben.


----------



## volker (14 Mai 2007)

habs hinbekommen.
ich hatte die ganze zeit versucht, das so hinzubekommen, das das lw a: die komplette cd grösse hat.
aber das geht nicht.

hab jetzt ganz normal floppyemulation gewählt und die startbatches der ganzen progs so angepasst das die mit der variablen %CDROM% arbeiten.
ist dann egal wieviel hd-partiotionen vorhanden sind.


----------

